# Shedding



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes the shedding will slow down. Bentley lost his puppy fuzz and is now busy growing an adult coat ( or at least what looks like a winter coat). But be prepared, when the weather changes in the spring you will be cleaning up dog hair 24/7


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Joyce ( Bentley's mom) our pups are almost the same age so we always relate to each other. When Chester was younger he was shedding a lot! I was constantly grooming him and finding fuzz ball hair around the house. When I would clean his crate hair was everywhere! It was hilarious seeing him chase his own little balls of fur. Now, I just brush him everyday and use a rake every two days since he is growing his fur now. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our experience with Max seems opposite. When he was a pup, we would comment, "does not seem to shed that much." Now, at over 2 years, he is shedding a lot. We need to brush him everyday, and there are tufts of fur everywhere.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh my...so I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens :| oh well, love them way too much to care about being covered in cat and dog hair lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Not much shedding from Bella yet. I assume that will some day change. Our cat sheds far more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Even if they shed the same rate, adults are lots bigger than puppies, so there is more hair to fall out.  We have established a morning routine of a good brushing of both hair and teeth, which helps a lot. 

Cookie had a huge shed her first spring, and now it has slowed to a consistent pace. She does shed more now as an adult though.


----------

